# Noise Level of Fan's?



## FruityBud (Jan 2, 2009)

What number range would be considered a quiet running level for a fan?


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2009)

30 db


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks umbra. 

Just wondering here, would the CFM be higher with a low dB fan and if you had a high dB would the CFM be lower?


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2009)

more than likely the higher cfm will be higher db as well, it will vary by manufacturer. most fans in this application are not rated by noise level. although may quote a spec for it, many do not. so its hard to shop by db level. i always wind up doing this type of research on my own and spending way more than I started to.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 3, 2009)

In my experience, smaller fans are noisier. A larger fan won't need to spin as fast to do the same amount of work.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2009)

I run a 48 db fan, and I don't like the amount of noise it makes, so the less the better.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 3, 2009)

My 8 inch centrifugal fans is louder then both my 6 inch fans put together. 8 inch is a 590 and each 6 inch is 424. so from my experience bigger=louder.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 4, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> ...i always wind up doing this type of research on my own and spending way more than I started to.



Me, too .  I have found that duct insulation (fiberglass sleeve covered by some type of aluminum foil) significantly reduces fan noise.  The duct insulation comes in 4 or 6 (and larger) inch sizes, 25 feet in length for about $25 at Lowes/h depot.

Someone here told me about it  and it helps!


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys, some nice input there.

I guess, ill go with a small dB. Noise would not really be a problem, but at the same time, i would like to play safe.


----------



## Weedabix (Jan 4, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> What number range would be considered a quiet running level for a fan?


the more stoned you are the louder they seem!


----------



## joseaf (Jan 4, 2009)

Can someone recommend a 6" fan that is very quiet?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone here at MP recommended that I make my selection from these:

hXXp://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=td

I'm expecting the 4 inch one Monday


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 13, 2009)

the noise factor mainly depends on the design of the blades. Most industrial fans' blades are simply pieces of aluminum sheet, bent to force the air outward. These types of fans and most fans are not made for quietness. Also excessive use with any fan will start to deteriorate the motor's bearings and that will start to make noise also.

There are some fans that i have found that are more quiet than others, usually ones with plastic injected blades with low surface area, they are smaller but if you get a few of them it might work out.

maybe consider noise insulating your room.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

Weedabix said:
			
		

> the more stoned you are the louder they seem!



This is very true...and the more paranoid you get about other people hearing it  lol



			
				joseaf said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend a 6" fan that is very quiet?



B&Q do a really quiet 6inch clip on fan, but you probably not in the UK so no good for ya


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are a couple. I was just looking at these the other day.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 8, 2009)

look up cooler guys.xom
theygot a lot of fans
i think 15db or less is considered inaudible or silent


----------



## peaceful (Feb 9, 2009)

I run a tower fan that has a long squirrel cage in it (runs top to bottom).  It is virtually silent unless I put it on oscilate.  It only has a 1'X1' footprint and is about 4' tall.  

Squirrel cage type = quiet in my experience.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 11, 2009)

> Squirrel cage type = quiet in my experience.



I wish I could say the same. My 265 CFM squirrel cage fan is kinda noisy.


----------



## scatking (Feb 11, 2009)

I lke the centrifugal fans - well balanced and run forever. Both Fantech and Can fan make nice quiet units.


----------



## I EAT WEED (Mar 11, 2009)

I have heard elicent make some of the quietest inline fans.  I'm pretty close to purchasing the 4" model.  Either way, I'll be using a speed controller with it.

I'd rather spend 15 bucks on a controller and run the fan slower and quieter...then spend 200 bucks and just be Sh-t out of luck.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 16, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> This is very true...and the more paranoid you get about other people hearing it  lol
> 
> 
> 
> B&Q do a really quiet 6inch clip on fan, but you probably not in the UK so no good for ya


 
Well i'm glad you wrote it cos i'm in uk so cheers fella, here you go:bong1:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks new bud, I am a girlie though  hehe take it easy


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

:doh:   I never have been too bright. Sorry


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 17, 2009)

The double insulated ducting mentioned previously will just about kill ALL your noise. 

We run  2 6" Can Fans in our room, with Quantum digitals, the room is so quiet, the bulbs are the loudest thing in there.


----------



## erasmus (Mar 29, 2009)

Does anyone have one of these ValuLine centrifugal fans I'm seeing on ebay? are they quiet, do they actually possess the advertised power, etc? or are they what the name suggests?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 178cfm can fan and its pretty quiet, my air pump is wayyyy louder than it.


----------

